# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  To become...

## uno

Pens

----------


## monichka

Hola: 
Sobre el punto numero 6, relativo a "meterse a" (to becoma an actress) es la expresion correcta de conformidad con la gramatica clasica espanola. Sin embargo en Mexico lo empleamos como "meterse de". por ejemplo: me metio de cocinero porque no habia nadie que quisiera hacerlo. Existe una expresion muy coloquial en Mexico y que es una metafora con el beisbol (baseball): Se metio de bateador emergente porque nadie queria hacer ese trabajo.  
Se Jca probablemente no estaria de acuerdo conmigo, pero en Mexico se escucharia muy raro decir meterse a actriz 
No es que tenga un sentido despreciativo el meterse a o de, mas bien es pretender hacer algo que no es tu profesion o en la que no tienes experiencia alguna. 
La regla gramatical senala que debes decir "se metio monja, por su gran vocacion religiosa o se metio soldado, ya que no encontraba trabajo". Aqui no estas pretendiendo sino que vas a seguir esa profesion u oficio, y por lo tanto no utilizas la preposicion. Sin embargo, en Mexico se escucharia muy raro y solo se utiliza el "meterse de".

----------

> se convertia en hombre lobo en las noches de luna llena.

 Esta frase es correcta en America Latina, pero, en NOSOTROS la dicimos asi, Se convertia en hombre lobo por las noches de luna llena!

----------


## monichka

Una de las cuestiones mas complicadas del espanol es utilizar las preposiciones correctamente, ademas es interesante como varia en cada pais de habla hispana  su utilizacion.  
De cualquier manera creo que en Espana entenderian si un mexicano utiliza "en las noches de luna llena" y lo mismo entenderiamos a un espanol que dijera "por las noches de luna llena". Eso es lo importante y ademas creo que esta bien empleado en ambos casos.

----------


## uno

He regresado de Mexico D.F.

----------

